# Die richtige Allround Rute für Aal, Zander und zum Method Feedern



## BoomBoom (6. Dezember 2016)

Guten Tag,

ich möchte mir zwei neue Ruten und Rollen für die nächste Saison zulegen.

Die Bereiche die ich damit abdecken möchte sind:
Aal-Ansitz, Zander-Ansitz und das Method Feedern (Auch mal größere Karpfen etc.)

Die Gewässer in denen ich angeln möchte:
Kanal, kleinere Flüsse mit mittlerer Fließgeschwindigkeit und kleinere Seen.

Ich muss also keine weiten würfe mit der Rute machen können. Die Rute sollte auch nicht allzu lange sein, da an den Stellen an denen ich angeln möchte nicht so viel Platz ist. Die Rute sollte auch nicht zu fein / Empfindlich sein und etwas aushalten können.

bei der Rolle habe ich mich eigentlich schon auf die Balzer MK Freilaufrolle eingeschossen.

Ich habe mir folgende Ruten rausgesucht und weiß einfach nicht, welche besser geeignet ist. Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch noch weitere Vorschläge.

- Daiwa Windcast Feeder 300cm -100g WG
- Cormoran GF Feeder Pro Short Track 3.00m 40-120g oder 50 - 170g Wurfgewicht
- Daiwa Black Widow Feeder 300cm -80g WG

Die Aktion der Rute sollte nicht zu steif sein, da ich grade als Anfänger vermute, dass mir dann beim Method Feedern zu viele Fische ausschlitzen könnten.

Würde mich sehr über ein paar hilfreiche Tipps freuen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## DerBreuberger (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die richtige Allround Rute für Aal, Zander und zum Method Feedern*

Hallo,
  sorry, dass ich erst nachfragen muß, aber ich hab deinen Wunsch nicht richtig verstanden.





BoomBoom schrieb:


> ich möchte mir zwei neue Ruten und Rollen für die nächste Saison zulegen.
> ..Die Bereiche die ich damit abdecken möchte sind: Aal-Ansitz, Zander-Ansitz und das Method Feedern (Auch mal größere Karpfen etc.)


 o.k. Du möchtest 2 Ruten kaufen. Eine für Aal/Zander und eine zum Method Feedern.



BoomBoom schrieb:


> - Daiwa Windcast Feeder 300cm -100g WG
> - Cormoran GF Feeder Pro Short Track 3.00m 40-120g oder 50 - 170g Wurfgewicht
> - Daiwa Black Widow Feeder 300cm -80g WG


Warum hast Du dann hier drei Feederruten aufgelistet? Wenn Du schon für Aal/Zander und für Method Feedern je eine Rute kaufen willst, dann kauf doch eine Rute für Aal/Zander und eine Feederrute.


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die richtige Allround Rute für Aal, Zander und zum Method Feedern*

Wo liest du etwas von zwei verschiedenen Ruten?

Ohne auch nur eine von den genannten Modellen näher zu kennen, würde ich dir rein von den Werten her zur Cormoran bis 120 gr. raten. Die sollte das alles am besten abdecken. Schau sie dir an und wenn Zweifel zur Kraft der Rute bestehen, dann nimm das Teil bis 170 gr..


----------



## BoomBoom (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die richtige Allround Rute für Aal, Zander und zum Method Feedern*

Besten Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Ich meinte mit "zwei Ruten" ich möchte mir ein Paar holen. Hätte das natürlich auch weglassen oder eindeutiger beschreiben können ;-)

Danke Andal. Ich hatte bei der Cormoran vermutet, dass die Ruten Aktion vielleicht zu steif ist. Ist die 170 gr. Rute steifer als die 120 gr.? oder kann man das pauschal garnicht so sagen?

Meine Bedenken bei einer zu steifen Rute ist halt das mir zu viele Fische im Drill beim Method Feedern ausschlitzen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## DerBreuberger (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die richtige Allround Rute für Aal, Zander und zum Method Feedern*



BoomBoom schrieb:


> Ich meinte mit "zwei Ruten" ich möchte mir ein Paar holen.


ahh, o.k.



BoomBoom schrieb:


> Meine Bedenken bei einer zu steifen Rute ist halt das mir zu viele Fische im Drill beim Method Feedern ausschlitzen.


Wie schwer sind deine Bleie beim Method Feedern? Reden wir hier von Flattkörben von 15g, 30g bis max. 45g, so wie ich es praktiziere, oder große Inliner ab 50g, wo man das Futter um den Korb herum knetet?


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die richtige Allround Rute für Aal, Zander und zum Method Feedern*

Flatfeeder kriegst du auch deutlich schwerer, bis um die 100 gr., zB. von Avid.

@ BoomBoom:

Besonders als Anfänger solltest du dir die Ruten auf jeden Fall vor dem Kauf ansehen und nicht blind aus dem Netz ordern. In diesem Preissegement kannst du aber davon ausgehen, dass keine besonders harten, weil kostspieligeren, Materialien verbaut werden. Wie "hart" so ein Drill ausfallen wird, bestimmt ja nicht alleine der Blank, sondern vor allem der Angler, der ja zusätzlich auch noch die Rollenbremse und die monofile(!) Schnur für sich arbeiten lassen kann.


----------



## BoomBoom (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die richtige Allround Rute für Aal, Zander und zum Method Feedern*

Wie schwer die Feeder werden kann ich noch nicht genau sagen. Ich würde es auch mal im Kanal ausprobieren wollen und vermute, dass man da ein paar Gramm mehr braucht wenn mal ein Schiff vorbei kommt.

@ Andal: Das stimmt natürlich mit der Rollenbremse und Schnur. Werde mal recherchieren ob es ein Shop bei mir in der Nähe gibt der zwei oder vielleicht sogar alle drei Ruten da hat.

Denkt ihr denn, dass die Modelle meine Anforderungen erfüllen oder kennt ihr noch Ruten die besser passen? z.B. eine leichte Karpfen Rute? Man könnte beim Feedern ja auch den Freilauf aktivieren und die Rute auf einen elektronischen Bissanzeiger ablegen.


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die richtige Allround Rute für Aal, Zander und zum Method Feedern*

Wenn es auch Ruten mit konventionellem Aufbau sein dürfen, dann kann ich dir zu den http://www.angelsport.de/prologic-c-o-m-rod-series-angelruten_0147138.html in 10 ft. und 2.75 lbs. raten. Oder wenn du die Ruten auch in verschiedenen Längen nutzen möchtest, die http://www.hiki.de/produkte/zielfis...gic_karpfenrute_c.o.m._pure_stalker-100017338 . Letzere habe ich selber und kann sie für deine Zwecke uneingeschränkt empfehlen!


----------



## BoomBoom (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die richtige Allround Rute für Aal, Zander und zum Method Feedern*

Klar die dürfen es auch sein wenn es mit denen funktioniert. Ich hatte nur erst gedacht, das ich zum Method Feedern eine Feeder Rute brauche aber wenn ich mit Freilauf und elektronischen Bissanzeiger fische, dann sollten sich ja eigentlich keine Nachteile ergeben.

Ich finde den Konventionellen Aufbau sogar besser, da die feine Verarbeitung der Feeder Spitzen mir nicht sehr robust erscheint.


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die richtige Allround Rute für Aal, Zander und zum Method Feedern*

In meinen Augen ist zum Methodfeedern* eine Zitterspitze überhaupt nicht nötig. Man fischt es wie eine gewöhnliche Festbleimontage und da kann man zur Bissanzeige auch alles mögliche einsetzen, oder einfach die Rutenspitze beobachten. Den Biss bekommt man trotzdem sehr gut mit.


* Der Begriff Methodfeedern bezieht sich ja auf das Futterblei, den Feeder und nicht auf die Feederrute.


----------



## BoomBoom (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die richtige Allround Rute für Aal, Zander und zum Method Feedern*

Okay vielen Dank werde das waren auf jeden Fall ein paar hilfreiche Infos für mich!


----------

